# My two chi's



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Chauncey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a sweet picture! <3


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Tink said:


> What a sweet picture! <3




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's such a cute picture.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

How sweet


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

That's precious! They totally wuv each other <3


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas! What an awesome photo. They are sweet as can be (smile)


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

EpochNia said:


> Merry Christmas! What an awesome photo. They are sweet as can be (smile)




Merry Christmas and thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Great picture!


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Now my three chi's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a stunning photo of your babies..that photo is worthy of a magazine cover.


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

chideb said:


> What a stunning photo of your babies..that photo is worthy of a magazine cover.




Thank you very much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

